# Planning for 2017 quilt block swaps - begins



## AngieM2

Okay ladies


Let's start talking about this. I know we usually use the 12.5 aka 12 inch blocks, but if you want to suggest something else, do so.

I know I once did a 6.5 aka 6 inch crazy quilt block swap a few years ago, and it was fun and different.


And I love doing Spring color blocks, and sometime doing a 9 patch that depends on the fabrics to make it.

What do you like and what would you suggest?


----------



## HorseMom

I would like a fall/rustic/woodland critters (I think it could all go together) flannel block swap! Those colors might even be on sale now


----------



## COSunflower

I LOVE that idea Heidi!!! That would be perfect for Fall. I also like my May Day block swap idea also. I haven't done a 9 patch in years and I've seen some really cute vintage looking 9 patches using floral fabric and spring colors. What do you think everyone???


----------



## COSunflower

Oh - and I vote for the 12.5 blocks. They make up quickly into a quilt ALTHOUGH....I had another thought...OH DEAR!!!! Many of us have grandchildren, babies or friends having babies. Maybe we would want to do a baby quilt theme swap with smaller blocks??? Or a children's theme block? Also thought of another idea...I have a quilt pattern from a magazine that is in a garden theme that I want to try. Would anyone else like to do garden themed blocks this summer??? That might be fun and interesting!!!!


----------



## AngieM2

Do you have a photo of the garden type quilt block. It would give a better idea of what type of garden block you're talking about.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm all for 12.5" blocks because if there are less than 20 - 24 participants the smaller blocks won't make a quilt. A dozen 12.5" will make a lap sized quilt.

I don't have any flannel, so probably would not be interested in that one, but it does sound like a great idea. 

As to themes, I'm up for just about anything.


----------



## COSunflower

Angie, as soon as my granddaughter is here again with her GOOD phone camera I will have her take a pic of the garden quilt I have. We don't have to do the EXACT quilt but any blocks with a garden theme would be fine Or I can make copies of the different vegetable blocks if people want to make certain veggies with garden fabrics etc. I will find it and look at the particulars and let you know along with the pic. I'll probably see my granddaughter this weekend.  The quilt itself is probably too busy or involved for some people and that is why I was thinking just garden themed fabric blocks.


----------



## AngieM2

I like the idea of a garden theme and not necessarily that particular garden quilt. Sounds like a Spring or Summer block swap possibility.


----------



## COSunflower

That's what I was thinking Angie.  Maybe the "May Day" swap for spring and the "Garden" for summer??? What does everyone else think???  Come girls!!! Chime in!!! We need more ideas!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Just as long as I don't have to applique I really am up for anything (except children/ babies themes as I am single -- but don't let that stop you as I probably won't do more than two anyway). The garden theme sounds great as does a May Day theme (I picture children dancing around the Maypole weaving ribbons in and out). Ah! I just had a brainstorm of a block I could make symbolizing the Maypole. Need to go write it down so I don't forget it.


----------



## rjayne

I also like the 12.5 inch blocks but will be willing to do something different. 
I am up for most any theme. I liked the fall theme one we just did and a flower garden theme sounds good. 
I would think a smaller block would be good for the baby quilt block swap. We would also need to pick a gender neutral color or have it a two block per participant one boy and one girl block. 
I'm excited for this to new swap year to start.


----------



## COSunflower

The first swap would be right after the holidays so we need a "winter" theme. What sounds good to everyone for the first swap? And it wouldn't have to be a "winter" fabric type theme but rather what would you like to work on "this winter"??? Something cozy and homey??? Someone had mentioned flannels. Maybe a flannel rustic theme? Think on it and ask your friends too!!!


----------



## rjayne

We did a winter swap several years back when we had a blue, white and snow theme. The blocks were very pretty.


----------



## COSunflower

That sounds REALLY pretty Raymie!!! Excellent idea!!! I even have an idea for my winter block already.....hee hee!!!


----------



## HorseMom

The first swap I did, 2003, 2004 maybe was a snowflake theme! My blocks were wonky and terrible =-O
Heidi



rjayne said:


> We did a winter swap several years back when we had a blue, white and snow theme. The blocks were very pretty.


----------



## rjayne

HorseMom said:


> The first swap I did, 2003, 2004 maybe was a snowflake theme! My blocks were wonky and terrible =-O
> Heidi



It seems like it wasn't that long ago but I'm sure it was. I'm afraid the older I get the more I lose track of time. 
I was the host for that one. I don't remember anyone's being terrible. They were all very pretty. I know I didn't put it together. Now I need to look for those blocks!!!
I believe I have a project to finish.


----------



## HorseMom

I'm still voting for the rustic/woodland critters one. Flannel or not. I think it would be fun! I'm not much into a garden theme, but I don't want to do all 4 swaps anyway. That's too much. Hot air balloons would be fun and bright, happy colors. Maybe a 2 color swap like the blue and yellow we did some years ago? Just a few more ideas


----------



## rjayne

I found the snow flake blocks from maybe 2004. These are just a small sample.

I have to work on putting them together now


----------



## AngieM2

Gals, I have quickly scanned your thoughts. I'll have to read better over the weekend. I've been in hospital with Dad sick Wednesday night. He thought he was having a stroke. He didn't but the did find another heart problem. So by tomorrow I may be back to normal.


----------



## rjayne

We could do a stash busting 4 patch or 9 patch. Very easy to put together and we could just use what we have in our stash or scrap box. Not all of our blocks would have to match. It would make for a very scrappy quilt.


----------



## COSunflower

That's a fun idea Raymie!!! Just to see what people come up with.  I really like a blue and white winter color theme too like you showed with the snowflakes too. I like EVERYBODIES ideas!!!! LOL!!! 

Angie - Hope your dad gets well quick!!! My dad is 90 now and I worry about him all the time but he is actually in better shape than I am!!! Still cuts wood with friends once or twice a week!!!


----------



## HorseMom

The bottom left is my under sized, wonky block!!! My first attempt at sewing quilt blocks &#128517;


----------



## COSunflower

We all have to start somewhere Heidi!!!!! I have some blocks that my grandma that raised me did by hand in her 90s...They are FAR from perfect and she used fabric from old clothes so all different kinds of fabrics in them BUT - she had so much enjoyment making them and planning them (I cut the pieces for her from the fabrics she chose) that I am going to make them up into a quilt just for me.  I feel the love in the blocks every time I handle them. We don't have to be perfect to be a quilter - its the love that we put in those stitches!!!!


----------



## maxine

OH Dear Angie.. hope your Dad is okay,, prayers and hugs !!

Yes I love everyone's ideas,, going to be so much fun this coming year no matter what we decide on,, yahoo !!


----------



## Jlynnp

I would love to participate, I would love to do the 12.5 " block. Either a nine block or log cabin pattern would work great but I am willing to try anything.


----------



## AngieM2

Thanks all, this will be fun and feel a little bit friendly normal in a changing world.

More ideas? Sunday I'll try to make a thread to make it for voting on a few of the things brought up here.


----------



## COSunflower

I know that alot of people drink coffee or tea - maybe using fabric related to it? Teapots, coffee cups, I've seen fabric with coffee beans on it...maybe anything kitchen related? We've done chickens in the past and also swapped fabrics that were farm related. Raymie mentioned forest animals - I'm thinking moose, deer, squirrels etc? Trees (like evergreen) along with it? Kind of a forest cabin theme??? What do you love best about homesteading??? A theme relating to that??? Put your thinking caps on girls!!!!


----------



## Patches

I would love to come back. Just found you all today!! I love the snowflake for spring. Especially love the garden theme. I have marked our site again, so hoping to keep up with you all in 2017!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Welcome back, Patches. Here's the link for the poll to register our desires:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...orials/558464-2017-quilt-block-swap-poll.html


----------



## rjayne

Patches, welcome back!!


----------



## maxine

Hello Patches!! It's good to see you again.. it's so nice to have our swap going again.. Hurray the HT quilting Block Swap ladies ride again !!!


----------



## Patches

Love being back!!! My life is still full as always but I have really missed you all. Rjayne found me on facebook a little while back and started making me homesick. I like this better than facebook anyway!!!! Lol


----------



## AngieM2

Hi Patches so good to see another of the old HT crew.


----------



## HorseMom

Patches!!!!! Good to see you, welcome back!


----------



## AngieM2

Check the Poll thread. I just posted the next step there for the 2017 swaps.


----------

